# Eigenes MMO erstellen...



## Lordshadowkan (27. November 2007)

Seid Gegrüßt Buffed.de Comunity!

Ich und ein paar Freunde von mir , wir wollen uns ein kleines MMO bauen ,
nur zum Chatten , vl ein paar feinde töten und so..

Wäre das ohne Programmiererkünste möglich?
Bzw gibt es ein Tool dafür , wie den RPGMaker ?

MFG Lordshadowkan


----------



## Magiekeks (27. November 2007)

Hä du willst ein MMO machen nur zum chatten?
Sowas gibbet schon: ICQ,MSN, YAHOO,AIM


----------



## maggus (27. November 2007)

Also ein Toolset zum MMO basteln ist mir noch keins unter die Finger gekommen..

Ansonsten bietet ICQ soch auch so lustige Flash-Spiele wie RPS Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fialldarg (27. November 2007)

maggus schrieb:


> Also ein Toolset zum MMO basteln ist mir noch keins unter die Finger gekommen..
> 
> Ansonsten bietet ICQ soch auch so lustige Flash-Spiele wie RPS Online
> 
> ...




Flash Spiele....www.andkon.de     www.miniclip.com....


----------



## Dirkster (27. November 2007)

Lordshadowkan schrieb:


> Seid Gegrüßt Buffed.de Comunity!
> 
> Ich und ein paar Freunde von mir , wir wollen uns ein kleines MMO bauen ,
> nur zum Chatten , vl ein paar feinde töten und so..
> ...




Also theoretisch kann man  RPG Maker Xp mit seiner Programmiersprache Ruby benutzen, um ein Multiplayer Spiel zu basteln. Praktisch hat bislang AFAIK niemand das auch nur annähernd verwirklichen können, obwohl bereits mehrere Projekte dazu anglaufen sind.


----------



## Walkampf (27. November 2007)

Ich arbeite mit einigen Freunden auch an einem.

Wir verwenden VisualBasic.NET2003

Es ist relativ einfach zu bedienen, wenn man einige Grundlagen des Programmierens kennt.

Aber, wenn man sich ein Spiel eher "zusammen klicken" will, ich glaube es gibt ein Programm, das sich RPGmaker nennt.
Zumindest gabs das mal.

Ausserdem weiss ich bei dem RPGmaker nicht, aber die Spiele auch Multyplayer tauglich werden.


Die beste Wahl, ist aber der WarCraft3 Worldeditor.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zwar ist auch hier etwas Einarbeitungszeit nötig, aber alles in allem ist das die erste Wahl, wenn man auf einer grafischen Oberfläche arbeiten will.


----------



## Lordshadowkan (27. November 2007)

Erstmal Danke für eure Antworten!
Ich habe einfach ICQ satt , und grad kein Geld für eine WoW Gametimecard^^ da kommt man auf solche Ideen... 
Mir würde es auch reichen einen  08/15 Asia Grinder zu erstellen^^
Ich weis ,dass das nicht einfach ist , und das dies viel Zeit kostet...

Bzw ich habe die HeroEngie gesehen (aus den Buffed News) , gibt es auch sowas ähnliches als Freeware?


----------



## Semrak (27. November 2007)

Ohne das du Programmieren kannst kanste des eh vergessen?
Was könnt ihr denn?
Du must ja auch die ganzen Texturen machen etc, dazu  kann man zb Blender (freeware) nehmen. Damit kann man auch ganze filme etc machen.

Und das wirds icher nicht einfach, denn ein MMO ist sicher nicht das einfachste... Kanst ja mal mit Tetris anfangen, und dann vllt später ne art 2D Mario so wie aufm Gameboy..

N kompletes MMO ohne prog kenntnise etc wird nicht möglich sein.

Auserdem braucht ihr noch die Texturen usw, das dauert auch schon ewig.

MFG Semrak


----------



## Devilyn (27. November 2007)

hmmmmmmm.......also ein tool wie rpg maker nur online?
wenns das gibt sag bescheid^^

zum programmieren empfehle ich turbo pascal^^
aber vergiss nich den sound wieder zu beenden xD
(kennt das überhaupt noch wer xD)

naja kannsd ja mal mit deinen versuchen aufn laufenden halten^^


----------



## Sylfa (27. November 2007)

Glaube du suchst sowas ->Klick mich


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nja hat zwar keine gute Grafik aber hast halt keine grosse Wahl wenn du nicht proggen kannst. Solltest du allerdings ein guter Grafiker im Berreich Texturen sein, kannst da noch einiges gut machen, ist aber kaum wer^^...


----------



## Walkampf (27. November 2007)

Semrak schrieb:


> Ohne das du Programmieren kannst kanste des eh vergessen?
> Was könnt ihr denn?
> Du must ja auch die ganzen Texturen machen etc, dazu  kann man zb Blender (freeware) nehmen. Damit kann man auch ganze filme etc machen.
> 
> ...



Falsch!
Ein MMO zu programmieren ist einfach.
Alles was kompliziert ist, ist die Sache mit dem Netzwerk, aber das sind, wenn man es geschickt macht, nur wenige Code-Zeilen.
Man kann die Code-Zeilen z.B. in Variablen zwischenspeichern, die einfach nur immer, bei bedarf aufgerufen werden.


----------



## maggus (27. November 2007)

Walkampf schrieb:


> Falsch!
> Ein MMO zu programmieren ist einfach.
> Alles was kompliziert ist, ist die Sache mit dem Netzwerk, aber das sind, wenn man es geschickt macht, nur wenige Code-Zeilen.
> Man kann die Code-Zeilen z.B. in Variablen zwischenspeichern, die einfach nur immer, bei bedarf aufgerufen werden.



Bitte, Bitte schreib mir diese Codezeilen doch hier rein, weil irgendwie kommt mir dein Post ganz schön fadenscheinig vor. Wie kann es denn sein, wenn die Sache mit dem Netzwerk so einfach ist, dass so viele Online-Spiele da draussen miserablen Netcode haben?


----------



## lmiyc (27. November 2007)

ohne programmierkenntnisse, zumindest grundsätzliche, wird dsa so erfolgrecih sein wie wenn du aus nem Din A4 Blatt mit einer Bastlschere und Kleber eine exakte und maßstabsgetreue Miniaturform des Kölner Doms machen willst..... Doofer Vergleich sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
LG LMIYC

PS: ich gebmaggus hier direk über mir absolout recht.....


----------



## Essal (27. November 2007)

Walkampf schrieb:


> Falsch!
> Ein MMO zu programmieren ist einfach.
> Alles was kompliziert ist, ist die Sache mit dem Netzwerk, aber das sind, wenn man es geschickt macht, nur wenige Code-Zeilen.
> Man kann die Code-Zeilen z.B. in Variablen zwischenspeichern, die einfach nur immer, bei bedarf aufgerufen werden.



Variablen, in denen man Code-Zeilen zwischenspeichert? 

Ich kenne nur Funktionen um Code bei Bedarf wieder aufzurufen. 
Ein Netzwerkfähiges, besser noch Internet kompatibles Spiel zu schreiben, da gehört schon einiges zu. 

Fangt wirklich mal mit Tetris an, dass ist schon schwer genug.

Zum Einangspost, baut euch ne Warcraft Map oder lernt Programmieren. 

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Decelkazaar (27. November 2007)

Ich kann dir mal ein wenig mit Infos weiterhelfen.

KLICKMICH

Da stehen so gut wie alle quasi "MMORPG Maker" oder "MMORPG Engines" die verbreitet sind. Natürlich kann man sich auch eine 3D/2D Engine mit Netzwerkfähigkeit suchen und mit dieser ein RPG basteln, alles ist möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings,wie die anderen schon sagten, ohne Programmierkenntnisse ist es schlicht und ergreifend nicht möglich ein größeres MMORPG oder sonstiges Spiel zu machen. 

--> Abgesehen vom Programmieren ist einfach gigantisch viel Planung und Organisation notwenig. Das wird halt sehr oft unterschätzt^^

btw:

Maker bei denen du dir ein Spiel zusammenklicken kannst, bieten dann meistens sehr sehr wenig Möglichkeiten um dein Spiel vom 0815-Rest abzuheben, weils halt alles voreingestellt ist. Das fällt einem meistens erst auf, wenn man sich ein wenig näher mit einem Programm beschäftigt hat. (Eben z.b. der RPG Maker 2000/2003/XP, ohne zumindest ein wenig Ahnung von Programmabläufen, kommt meistens auch nur der übliche Fantasy/was-auch-immer-Typ-wird-Held-rettet-die-welt-vor-bösen-obermotz - Einheitsbrei raus :/ )

Oder auch z.b. der Realmcrafter, cooles Programm um schnell zu Ergebnissen zu kommen, aber wenn man ein wenig damit arbeitet, sieht man erst, dass ohne eigenes Scripting nichts so funktioniert, wie mans gerne hätte.

Is ja quasi ne Standardfrage "Ist Spiele programmieren einfach?"...Nein leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten, viel Spaß beim durchprobieren^^


----------



## commander_q3 (27. November 2007)

Walkampf schrieb:


> Falsch!
> Ein MMO zu programmieren ist einfach.
> Alles was kompliziert ist, ist die Sache mit dem Netzwerk, aber das sind, wenn man es geschickt macht, nur wenige Code-Zeilen.
> Man kann die Code-Zeilen z.B. in Variablen zwischenspeichern, die einfach nur immer, bei bedarf aufgerufen werden.



Jo klar ist das einfach... deshalb gibts auch so viele gute und bugfreie... aber solche Aussagen können auch nur von nem VB-Programmierer kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Code-Zeilen in Variablen... naja..


----------



## Michelchen (27. November 2007)

Blender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für den Fall das du vernünftig wirst und doch proggen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonste: Wc3 ftw!
-leicht
-übersichtlich
-gut
-schön
-unkompliziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Eine riesige Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (27. November 2007)

Walkampf schrieb:


> Falsch!
> Ein MMO zu programmieren ist einfach.
> Alles was kompliziert ist, ist die Sache mit dem Netzwerk, aber das sind, wenn man es geschickt macht, nur wenige Code-Zeilen.
> Man kann die Code-Zeilen z.B. in Variablen zwischenspeichern, die einfach nur immer, bei bedarf aufgerufen werden.


Welches Layer Konzept verwendet ihr denn, oder wollt ihr verwenden?

Nur mal eine kleine Frage an den erfahrenen MMOG Entwickler die er sicher ohne weiteres beantworten kann so easy wie ihm MMOs von der Hand gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn jetzt sowas kommt wie "wir programmieren ein socket basiertes flash game mit smartfox, kA" bin ich betrübt.

@topic
Aber jo @threadsteller da oben findest du schonmal einen netten Hint auf eine Möglichkeit sowas auch ohne (viel) Pogrammier Kentnisse aufzuziehn(Flash würde reichen).
http://www.smartfoxserver.com/

Kein klassischer RPG Maker sondern eher etwas das in alle Richtugnen offen ist, aber ohne Basic Wissen in Anwendungsentwicklung und/oder Systemintegration wird das eher nichts.
Das endet generell nur in Frust statt Lust.


----------



## Calvyn (27. November 2007)

Wenn du etwas PHP und Html kannst, und Dir eine Textbasis reicht:
http://anpera.net/


----------



## Semrak (27. November 2007)

Also das des einfach ist ist ja wohl gelogen^^
Denn das ganze soll auch flüssig laufen, und dazu brauchste bei den rpg makern oft noch sehr sehr viel nacharbeit...

Und den content zu entwickeln dauert auch.
Und dann sollte man nicht vergessen das manche sprachen an sich einfach sind, jedoch fehlt dann irgendwan n befehl und dann darfste rumprogrammieren.
Das schlimmste was man hier machen kann ist nicht objektorientiert zu programmieren.

Auserdem brauchste noch n server, oder willste immer bei dier den server laufen lassen bzw dein freund?

MFG Semrak


----------



## Tikume (27. November 2007)

Semrak schrieb:


> Auserdem brauchste noch n server, oder willste immer bei dier den server laufen lassen bzw dein freund?



Du würdest dich wundern - manche Uo Freeshards laufen genau so O.o


----------



## Walkampf (28. November 2007)

Zu den Variablen, von denen ich im früheren beitrag geschrieben habe:

Da der Topiceröffner keine weitergehenden Programmierkenntnisse hat, habe ich versucht es möglichst einfach auszudrücken.
Ich wollte auf eine Unterklasse innerhalb des Projekts hinaus, in der die Verbindung aufgebaut wird.
Bzw. einfach ein Sub, welches per call Befehl immer wieder aufgerufen wird.

Und speziell zu commander_q3´s Beitrag:

Der Teufel liegt ja bekanntlich im Detail.
Der Topiceröffner will immerhin nur ein kleines Spiel für nebenbei schreiben.
Nichts was WoW konkorenz machen soll.
Eines, das warscheinlich nichtmal Ragnarok konkurenz machen soll.
Einfach einen Chat, mit etwas Monsterkloppen drum herum.

Mir fällt spontan dieses Video ein:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY6hNqz_5NM
daran war auch nur eine Nummer schuld.

Und bei so einem Spiel, ist es natürlich auch eine unheimliche Arbeit, den gesamten Quellcode nach dem einen Fehler durchzusehen.

Aber wenn das Spiel wirklich simple gehalten wird, dann umfasst der Quellcode auch dementsprechend weniger Seiten.

Ich habe weiterhin nie behauptet, das VB das Maß aller Dinge sei, ich sagte lediglich das wir es verwenden.
Letztendlich nur deswegen, weil wir es grade zuhänden hatten, als wir auf die Idee kamen.

Also, immer ruhig mit den jungen Pferden.


----------



## Parat (12. Dezember 2007)

Setz doch auf nem Spiel auf.

Wir haben nen Server für NWN 2 am Laufen, siehe Sig.

Da steckta uch unheimlich viel Mapping- und Codingarbeit drin. Aber ein MMORPG ist es natürlich nicht, zuwenig gleichzeitige Benutzer. Aber wenn man eh nicht davon ausgeht, dass es tausende Leute spielen müssen, dann ist es so viel leichter und das Ergebnis ansprechender. :-)


----------



## rcy (12. Dezember 2007)

Warum spielst du mit deinen Freunden nicht einfach so Free Games? Archlord oder sowas...


----------



## Deadwayn (16. Dezember 2007)

Magiekeks schrieb:


> Hä du willst ein MMO machen nur zum chatten?
> Sowas gibbet schon: ICQ,MSN, YAHOO,AIM


Erste Antwort und schon voll daneben. Bei der Abstimmung hab ich gestimmt:"Die Community wird immer schlechter"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jedenfalls ist das doch ne super Idee nen MMO selber zu machen. Und wenn ich von sowas Ahnung hätte würde ich sofort mitmachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leute, macht doch nicht immer alles schlecht, sondern seht mehr das Positive!


----------



## Langleu (2. April 2008)

Für die Leute die es lieber 2D RPGMaker Technisch zusammen klicke wollen, Heißer Tipp http://mmorpg-bastler.de.vu/ benutze ich selber für den start auch^^, habe aber schon andere probiert komme damit am besten klar^^.
mfg
langleu


----------



## Aeonflu-X (2. April 2008)

http://www.ambrosine.com/resource.html           Hier sind alle free Engines zum selberbasteln aufgelistet greift zu.^^


http://www.ambrosine.com/resource.html Vom ersten Eindruck her erwähne ich die Engine oder wie man das nennt.


----------



## Larandera (2. April 2008)

also ich find super wen sich leute ranmachen ans selber machen,auch wens zb "nur" ein 2d game ist.
was man selbst macht und hegt und plfegt ist sicher total toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



würd ich auch gern machen,aber außer hps gestalten,hochladen und server warten kann ich nix -.-

und bei dem sebbler mmorpg maker geht der download von der seite nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




also,ich hoff du machst nen kleines super game,und postest uns das dann iwan   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prometx (4. April 2008)

ähm ich weis ned aber schau dir mal den code eines 2d spiel an.
ich habe vor einigen monaten mit 2d angefangen und bin nun bei 3d auch wenn ich noch nicht sehr viel mit 2d machen kann.
Programmiersprache habe ich c# mit xna gamestudio(generiert nur die hauptklassen vor)angefangen spiele zu programmieren
davor aber noch 1 jahr normale programme programmieren.
ich würde dir raten wenn du wirklich ein mmo programmieren willst lern eine programmiersprache und dann solltest du dir einige leute suchen die dir dabei helfen des zu programmieren denn solche kleinen mmos haben seeeehr viele zeilen code,ich spreche von hunderten bis tausende.

also so zum spaß ein mmo machen geht höchstens mit irgendeinem game editor oder gar nicht.

mfg Prometx


----------



## maggus (4. April 2008)

Prometx schrieb:


> denn solche kleinen mmos haben seeeehr viele zeilen code,ich spreche von hunderten bis tausende.



Also in 100 Zeilen Code passt nicht mal ein minimalistischer Taschenrechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prometx (4. April 2008)

ich sagte hunderte = mehr als hundert^^


----------



## Raefael (8. April 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Also in 100 Zeilen Code passt nicht mal ein minimalistischer Taschenrechner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




```
#include <cstdlib>
#include <iostream>

using namespace std;

int main(int argc, char *argv[])
{
   
	double zahl1, zahl2, ergebnis;						 // Variablen für Zahlen
	char rechenzeichen;									// Variable fürs Rechenzeichen
 
	cout << "Geben Sie eine Rechenaufgabe ein ! " <<endl; // Eingabeaufforderung ausgeben
	cout << "Zahl eins : ";								// Eingabeaufforderung ausgeben
	cin >> zahl1;										 // Aufgabe einlesen
	cout <<"Rechenzeichen (+,-,* or /)  : ";			   // Eingabeaufforderung ausgeben
	cin >> rechenzeichen;								 // Aufgabe einlesen
	cout << "Zahl zwei : ";								// Eingabeaufforderung ausgeben
	cin >> zahl2;										 // Aufgabe einlesen
	 
		   
 
	switch(rechenzeichen){								 // Wert von rechenzeichen ermitteln
		case '+': ergebnis = zahl1+zahl2; break;		   // entsprechend dem
		case '-': ergebnis = zahl1-zahl2; break;		   // Rechenzeichen
		case '*': ergebnis = zahl1*zahl2; break;		   // das Ergebnis
		case '/': ergebnis = zahl1/zahl2; break;		   // berechnen
														   // Fehlerausgabe und Programm beenden, falls falsches Rechenzeichen eingegeben wurde
		default: cout << "unbekanntes Rechenzeichen...\n"; return 1;
	}
 
														   // Aufgabe noch mal komplett ausgeben
	cout << zahl1 << ' ' << rechenzeichen << ' ' << zahl2 << " = " << ergebnis << '\n';


	system("PAUSE");
	return EXIT_SUCCESS;
}
```
Sorry, aber ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//Rafa


----------



## maggus (8. April 2008)

Raefael schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alles schön und gut, was steht denn so in den Libraries drinne, die du verwendest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (8. April 2008)

Öhm die librarys tippselst ja in so nem Fall ned selber.
Die zu zählen, zählt nid, das ist gemein sniff. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

//Rafa


----------



## Te-Rax (8. April 2008)

Eigenes MMO? Ist ein haufen Arbeit, so Pacman style? Für ein 3D spiel müsst ihr schon erfahrung im scripting etc. bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## barthosch (8. April 2008)

Lordshadowkan schrieb:


> und grad kein Geld für eine WoW Gametimecard^^ da kommt man auf solche Ideen...



Also wenn Du ein funktionierendes MMO alleine auf die Beine kriegst, dann ist Dir ein guter Job sicher, und die 25 Euro für ne Gamecard sind dann bald kein Problem mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (8. April 2008)

Raefael schrieb:


> Öhm die librarys tippselst ja in so nem Fall ned selber.
> Die zu zählen, zählt nid, das ist gemein sniff.
> 
> 
> ...



Genausogut könnte ich sagen, die 100 Zeilen beziehen sich auf das, was der Compiler hinterher als Executable ausspuckt.

Diplomatisch, wie ich bin geb ich dir halb recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: Der Taschenrechner war schon sehr minimalistisch, das kenne ich noch aus ersten Basic-Gehversuchen. Etwas Grafisches mit Tastenfeld wär schon angebracht gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Te-Rax schrieb:


> Eigenes MMO? Ist ein haufen Arbeit, so Pacman style? Für ein 3D spiel müsst ihr schon erfahrung im scripting etc. bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach, und für ein 2D-Spiel braucht man keine Erfahrung? Die große Schwierigkeit bei der Entwicklung größerer Projekte ist die Bereitstellung vernünftiger Tools, mit denen Inhalte erstellt werden können.

Schau dir doch mal FPS Creator an, Ego-Shooter aus dem Baukasten. Unreal-Engine, 3D, schaut gut aus und ist schnell zusammengebastelt, Level bauen, Gegner setzen und los gehts.


----------

